# 29er von Cube ???



## bikerfloh (5. April 2010)

Hi normalerweise treibe ich mich nur im 29er Unterforu herumm und habe auch eines zuhause stehen...
Ich würde mich sehr doll über ein deutsches 29er freuhen und da cube ein qualitätsunternehmen ist wäre ein 29er von cube richtig super
gibt es pläne für 29er ??? oder gibt es wenigstens  interesse ???


----------



## trek 6500 (5. April 2010)

..ich hoffe nicht ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikerfloh (5. April 2010)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> ..ich hoffe nicht ....


höre ich eine abneigung gegen 29er heraus ???


----------



## S.D. (5. April 2010)

Selbst Hersteller wie Gary-Fisher sehen in Deutschland keinen Markt für 29"-Bikes.
Warum sollte Cube denn da einsteigen?

Gruß


----------



## bikerfloh (5. April 2010)

also ich persönlich würde mir wenn es eines gäbe sehr gerne ein cube 29er kaufen ist eine deutsche marke die steht für qualität und es gibt auch einen markt für 29er in deutschland (meiner meinung nach).
und ich denke das wenn cube 29er herstellen würde die auch einen absatzmarkt im ausland finden würden deutsche wertarbeit usw.


----------



## S.D. (5. April 2010)

Meines Wissens hat Cube keinen nennenswerten Markt ausserhalb Deutschland.
Und wenn andere Hersteller, die in den USA erfolgreich 29"-Bikes verkaufen, die Vermarktung in Deutschland gestoppt haben, wird das wohl seinen Grund haben.

Gruß


----------



## trek 6500 (5. April 2010)

....hihi - kaum zu merken , gell !!??


----------



## littledevil (8. April 2010)

S.D. schrieb:


> Meines Wissens hat Cube keinen nennenswerten Markt ausserhalb Deutschland.



Oha, woher kommt denn diese Info?


----------



## ste-els (22. Juli 2010)

Von Bulls kommt nächstes Jahr ein 29er auf den Markt. Die habe das Bike am Montag präsentiert und haben es in München auf dem Stand. Die fahren damit Rennen - Karl Platt z.B. die wollen bei CC Marathon nur noch auf die 29er setzen und sind begeistert. 
Es ist absoluter quatsch, dass 29er keine MTB´s sind. Ich habe meine Leidenschaft für das MTB entwickelt, da kam der große Boom erst und die Dinger kamen es Kalifornien. Die 29er kommen wieder aus Kalifornien - und Gary Fischer kommt wieder mit 29er nach Europa. Er ist ja einer der Erfinder des MTB und gehört nun zur Trek-Gruppe und genau unter diesem Label Trek Gary Fischer kommen wieder 29er nach Europa und ich garantiere allen Zweiflern - das ist der große Trend in den nächsten 5 Jahren und ernstzunehmende Konkurrenz zu den Fullys. Im Übrigen waren da auch früher, selbst heute noch, viele der Meinung sowas fährt ein Crack nicht - ha, Pustekuchen und sie fahren doch Fullys!


----------



## hanzzi (22. Juli 2010)

bikerfloh schrieb:


> also ich persönlich würde mir wenn es eines gäbe sehr gerne ein cube 29er kaufen ist eine deutsche marke die steht für qualität und es gibt auch einen markt für 29er in deutschland (meiner meinung nach).
> und ich denke das wenn cube 29er herstellen würde die auch einen absatzmarkt im ausland finden würden deutsche wertarbeit usw.




wo bitte schön ist cube deutsche wertarbeit??? da ist nicht ein teil verbaut was in deutschland hergestellt ist!!! und zusammengebaut in deutschland kann schon sein aber mit billigen hilfskräften aus polen oder chechen oder russen!!!!!!  nicolaj ist deutsche wertarbeit!!!!!  cube ist schrott!!!


----------



## phibi (22. Juli 2010)

hanzzi schrieb:


> nicolaj ist deutsche wertarbeit!!!!!  cube ist schrott!!!



Bisschen polemisch verallgemeinert, oder? Nicolai (übrigens mit "i") mag zwar den Rahmen hier in Deutschland selbst zusammenschweißen, bei den restlichen Zubehörteilen sind die aber auch nur auf die üblichen Zulieferer angewiesen. Der "Schrott" vom Cube hängt also wohl oder übel auch am Nicolai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tomson (22. Juli 2010)

@hanzzi:




Tom


----------



## ToyDoll (23. Juli 2010)

hanzzi schrieb:


> wo bitte schön ist cube deutsche wertarbeit??? da ist nicht ein teil verbaut was in deutschland hergestellt ist!!! und zusammengebaut in deutschland kann schon sein aber mit billigen hilfskräften aus polen oder chechen oder russen!!!!!!  nicolaj ist deutsche wertarbeit!!!!!  cube ist schrott!!!



ou mann.. 

wer sind eigentlich diese chechen??


----------



## PeterR (23. Juli 2010)

hanzzi schrieb:


> wo bitte schön ist cube deutsche wertarbeit???




...zum Beispiel in der Entwicklung und Konstruktion... 

Nette Grüße

Peter


----------



## littledevil (28. Juli 2010)

hanzzi schrieb:


> wo bitte schön ist cube deutsche wertarbeit??? da ist nicht ein teil verbaut was in deutschland hergestellt ist!!! und zusammengebaut in deutschland kann schon sein aber mit billigen hilfskräften aus polen oder chechen oder russen!!!!!!  nicolaj ist deutsche wertarbeit!!!!!  cube ist schrott!!!



Haha ..  wohl eher .. Scott ist Schrott


----------



## Tomson (29. Juli 2010)

@littledevil:


----------



## BIKESTARR (30. Juni 2011)

PeterR schrieb:


> ...zum Beispiel in der Entwicklung und Konstruktion...
> 
> Nette Grüße
> 
> Peter



Cube:

Sehr zufrieden.
Außerdem: Zusammengebaut und Designet in Bavaria!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cytrax (1. Juli 2011)

bikerfloh schrieb:


> höre ich eine abneigung gegen 29er heraus ???



Kurz und schmerzlos: JA


----------



## Serrox (1. Juli 2011)

hanzzi schrieb:


> wo bitte schön ist cube deutsche wertarbeit??? da ist nicht ein teil verbaut was in deutschland hergestellt ist!!! und zusammengebaut in deutschland kann schon sein aber mit billigen hilfskräften aus polen oder chechen oder russen!!!!!!  nicolaj ist deutsche wertarbeit!!!!!  cube ist schrott!!!



Ich habe nur 2 Fragen:

1) Kommen chechen aus Chechenien oder aus Chechenistan?

2) Wusstest Du, dass - nach einer neuen Studie - Satzzeichen keine Rudeltiere sind? 

Faszinierend...


----------



## na!To (3. Juli 2011)

Nächstes Jahr kommt so einiges an 29ern von Cube... sowohl Hardtails, als auch Fullys...


----------



## BIKESTARR (3. Juli 2011)

Serrox schrieb:


> Ich habe nur 2 Fragen:
> 
> 1) Kommen chechen aus Chechenien oder aus Chechenistan?
> 
> ...


----------



## blutbuche (3. Juli 2011)

[email protected] : würg .-


----------



## cytrax (4. Juli 2011)

Genau, zum :kotz:


----------



## na!To (4. Juli 2011)

Ihr müsst ja keins kaufen. Reicht doch wenns die anderen Lemminge tun.


----------



## blutbuche (4. Juli 2011)

....stimmt - und dann können sie sich alle gemeinsam über die klippen stürzen ..


----------



## noFlooder (8. Juli 2011)

na!To schrieb:


> Ihr müsst ja keins kaufen. Reicht doch wenns die anderen Lemminge tun.



Genau, weil auch alle 29er Käufer nur hirnlos einem neuen Trend hinterherlaufen.

Wie damals bei den ersten Federgabeln. Oder Scheibenbremsen. Oder Carbonrahmen.


----------



## na!To (9. Juli 2011)

Ich glaube du hast da was missverstanden...

Meine Ausage war rein auf Cube bezogen (könnte auch auf Marken wie z.B. Canyon erweitert werden). Eben Hersteller die ganz groß im Geschäft sind und die Weltherrschaft haben (in Deutschland) 

Ich werd mir für 2012 ein 29er RockyMountain zulegen

Aber sicherlich kein 29er von Cube, die haben da einfach noch keine Erfahrung mit. Und als Testobjekt möchte ich nicht dienen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ste-els (10. Juli 2011)

ich war bisher auch begeisterter Cube-Fahrer, aber da ich dem Trend hinterherlaufe und ein 29er Hardtail wollte, bin ich zu Scott zurück und hab mir das Scale 29 Pro geholt. 
Ich denke, gerade weil Cube keine Erfahrung mit 29er hat, lassen sich die Jungs Zeit und testen und entwickeln und entwickeln und testen und werden zu gegebener Zeit mit einem 29er auf den Markt kommen.

By the Way - ich fühle mich sauwohl auf meiner 29er, für alle die dagegenreden - fahrt und testet. Wer lieber technisch mit dem MTB unterwegs ist wird beim 26er bleiben. Die großen Räder sind logischer Weise nicht ganz so agil. In engen Kurven wird es dann schon mal eng ;-) Für Touren, CC ... Ist m.E.n. gerade mit meinen 1,92m das 29er die bessere Wahl.


----------



## Themeankitty (17. Juli 2011)

Hier ist das Elite 29",das nächstes Jahr kommt:https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...28001777621.151338.323916347621&type=1&ref=nf


----------



## Dschenns (17. Juli 2011)

na!To schrieb:


> Ich glaube du hast da was missverstanden...
> 
> Meine Ausage war rein auf Cube bezogen (könnte auch auf Marken wie z.B. Canyon erweitert werden). Eben Hersteller die ganz groß im Geschäft sind und die Weltherrschaft haben (in Deutschland)
> 
> ...





......und wer glaubt, dass Rocky in Canada fertigt, der glaubt auch, dass ein Zitronenfalter Zitronen faltet.........


----------



## Themeankitty (17. Juli 2011)

Dschenns schrieb:


> ......und wer glaubt, dass Rocky in Canada fertigt, der glaubt auch, dass ein Zitronenfalter Zitronen faltet.........





OWNED !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## na!To (17. Juli 2011)

Stand da vielleicht irgendwas von "Build in Canada", ihr Spaten? Deppen gibts.


----------



## BIKESTARR (18. Juli 2011)

Ein böses Wort!!! Sp...ten


----------



## blutbuche (18. Juli 2011)




----------



## Dschenns (18. Juli 2011)

na!To schrieb:


> Stand da vielleicht irgendwas von "Build in Canada", ihr Spaten? Deppen gibts.



....ganz ruhig Brauner....

.....Spässle gmacht.....

...nur is Rocky mittlerweile halt auch weit weg von exclusiv und handmade, und das 29er hamm se auch nich erfunden (genauso wenig wie CUBE).
Spätestens 2012 dürften wohl so ziemlich alle Hersteller das Thema "Geometrie" bei den 29ern im Griff haben, auch wenn sie bis dato noch keines hatten. 
Daten sind ja dann hinglänglich bekannt und Fahrräder bauen sie auch nicht seit gestern. Somit wird CUBE es sicherlich auch hinkriegen ein 29er zu bauen was dem aktuellen Stand der Technik entspricht und da musst du nicht MEHR "Testobjekt" sein, wie bei anderen (Rocky) auch und der Rest is eh Geschmakssache.....

btw. watch out the smileys......

alles wird gut und das Rad ist immernoch rund (auch ein 29er)....

keep on riding...


----------

